# I Need HD-DVD Firmware 4.0 for Toshiba A3 and A2 Im a Newbe :-(



## dave_damage (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, Thanks for taking the time to read this. I am not very computer smart. I have looked for some time online trying to find a way to get a copy of the firmware 4.0 and have had no luck. Just a bunch of old broken links. I am hoping to find someone here who has a copy for the above said players. Or maybe someone who can direct me to a place to get them. I would compensate you for your time and effort. I just got into this format on a fluke and the disks that I can play look great. I have read that a lot of the Warner Brothers disks are known for having issues. I just found that out when I put in a brand new copy of the movie Deliverance. It will not play. Long story short I ended up on this site and am now asking for your help. If you can not help me, I thank you in advance for at least hearing me out. I look forward to hearing back from anyone who can help. Have a good evening.


David.

Edit.. I have Toshiba A20 and A3 not A2 as stated in title.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I never knew that it was a 4.0 update , the latest that i know was the 2.8 but i find out the 4.0 truth Toshiba in the US . Here's the link for it .

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=DL&os=&category=&moid=2809950&rpn=undefined&modelFilter=HD-A3&selCategory=2797338&selFamily=2805945


----------



## dave_damage (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for your time and effort. But now I feel real stupid. I just downloaded it but when I try to burn it to a disk it says Invalid Burn Image? I guess what I really need to find is someone with a copy or someone willing to burn one for me. I know no one here knows me, but as I said, I will pay your for my time, and my stupidity lol...


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

It's a ISO file and you need it to burn has that . You can use Deepburner .

http://www.deepburner.com/?r=download

I just did the update and can confirm the installation .


----------



## dave_damage (Jan 15, 2013)

Im going to have to get with a friend who is more computer smart. What Player do you have? What did it do when you put the disk in? just read it and start the update its self?


----------



## dave_damage (Jan 15, 2013)

LOL ok, heres a good question, Do I use a CDr or a dvdr or whatever its called. All I have is a cdr. can you tell I have no idea what I am doing? smh


----------



## dave_damage (Jan 15, 2013)

I will offer $20.00 to anyone who can get me a copy of the A20 and A3 Version. I am to old and to lame to figure all this out.. I am very grateful to anyone who can help..


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Ok download the file save wherever you want it . Download Deepburner , after downloading DB a window will open and you will need a CD to burn it the file a DVD wont work , burn the file has a ISO file . Put the CD in the tray and it will prompt you to update . After the update it's done (4/4 stages) the tray will open and it will give you a welcome on the player screen . 

PS: Very important .. if by any chance after the update the player it's frozen on the WELCOME screen , unplug the player from the power cord and wait about 1 minute . Plug the cable back on and it will back to normal . 

This happen to me and did exactly what i wrote above right now i'm watching 2 fast , 2 furious and my player is the HD A35 .


----------



## dave_damage (Jan 15, 2013)

It tells me the file is not a DeepBurn file. I do thank you very much for going out of your way, and in deep detail trying to get me threw this. I will just have to wait and see if anyone is willing to put the files on disk for me. Once again many thank yous for all of your help. You went above and beyond.


----------



## dave_damage (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should be able to get the update just by hooking it up to a network connection and then go into the menu under firmware update. It will download and install just follow the instructions on screen.


----------



## dave_damage (Jan 15, 2013)

Updates are no longer available via the Ethernet port.


----------



## dave_damage (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for all your help. I finally figured out how to burn it correctly. Many thanks for all your help!


----------



## DJ Shippy (Feb 8, 2017)

Does anyone have the actual file the can email me? I cannot find it anywhere sadly. I know how to burn it from there. Thanks so much!


----------



## parkingchair (Nov 30, 2020)

DJ Shippy said:


> Does anyone have the actual file the can email me? I cannot find it anywhere sadly. I know how to burn it from there. Thanks so much!


did you ever get the firmware drivers?


----------

